# NiLuJe, will there be a font hack for the Kindle Touch?



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

To our hero NiLuJe, will you be creating a font hack for the Kindle Touch.  I have one on order and I just know I will not like the fonts.  I have fontin on my K3 and I would love to have it on the touch.  Think you could make it happen when the time comes? 
You will (and do) have my undying appreciation, sir!


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

We can't even jailbreak the NT yet, so there's really no telling what might or might not be possible with the Touch .

On a sidenote, this *does* work on the NT so there's still that .


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

Thx, NiLuJe, guess I will just have to wait till the Touch comes out.  If anyone can do it though, you will find a way!!!!


----------



## monkey3203 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry when you say NT do you mean the Touch?  I can't find the directory mentioned in the link you provided on the Touch. (Even when I'm showing hidden directories).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

By "NT" I believe NiLuJe is referring to the basic Kindle. . .sometimes called K4 or Mini or Baby Kindle. . . .the one with no touch screen and no keyboard, wifi only.


----------



## bartveld (Feb 15, 2011)

Good news! A font hack for the Touch has been developed by ixtab! Works perfectly!
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168765


----------

